# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Seaway International Bridge in Cornwall, Ontario Another Border Shutdown!

## El Guapo

:Headbang:  :Headbang:  ( @Trinnity think we're gonna need a Canadian flag smily)

Louise Regnier on Twitter:

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-13-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),JMWinPR (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),old dog (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Physics Hunter (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022),Trinnity (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Looks like Trudope is going to have to give Biden another call to find out what to do.

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-13-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),El Guapo (02-12-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Looks like Trudope is going to have to give Biden another call to find out what to do.


It might be the other way around lol  :Grin: 

(Gee, that's a scary thought)...  :Sofa:

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),El Guapo (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Physics Hunter (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The Ambassador Bridge is still closed as far as I know, too. 

Tardeau has lost. It's time for him to (black?)face the fact.

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Surrey is in my neck of the woods. That's a MAJOR truck crossing there.

We can also add the Peace bridge in Niagara Falls, as well as some actions being taken in Saskatchewan, too.

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Physics Hunter (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022),Trinnity (02-12-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Looks like Trudope is going to have to give Biden another call to find out what to do.


the blind leading the blind... :Geez:

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),El Guapo (02-12-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022),Kodiak (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

LIVE @ Surrey

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Osoyoos:

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Forgive me if I'm a little emphatic about this whole convoy thing, but this is my country and my future at stake.
 Yours too, by extension. What has been going on is _not about health_. It stopped being about that a long time ago.

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Forgive me if I'm a little emphatic about this whole convoy thing, but this is my country and my future at stake.
>  Yours too, by extension. What has been going on is _not about health_. It stopped being about that a long time ago.


lets hope this spreads globally like the corona narrative... :Headbang:

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga



----------

Camp (02-13-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

the time is NOW to decide which side of history you are going to be recorded on...


choose wisely as you may never get another chance.

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),El Guapo (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> lets hope this spreads globally like the corona narrative...


I think it is. I heard Portugal has a convoy, now.

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

:Love9:  Ameribros and sisters showed up on the other side of the line today @ Surrey to show some love

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-12-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ameribros and sisters showed up on the other side of the line today @ Surrey to show some love


i saw a short video of mexican truckers flying canadian flags...

they want globalization?


​THERE IT IS!!!!!

----------

Camp (02-13-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Surrey is in my neck of the woods. That's a MAJOR truck crossing there.
> 
> We can also add the Peace bridge in Niagara Falls, as well as some actions being taken in Saskatchewan, too.


This is way better!
Be agile.
Flood the zone and stretch out their forces and logistics!

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),El Guapo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The Ambassador Bridge is still closed as far as I know, too. 
> 
> Tardeau has lost. It's time for him to (black?)face the fact.


Cops were line marching forward and towing behind them today.
If I were the Convoy'ers, I would just agree to move on.  At 2mph, then loop around and do it again.  It would have the EXACT same effect.
Hey, I'm just stuck in this traffic jam...

----------

Camp (02-13-2022),El Guapo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Camp

Yep.  Easy and effective to be agile rather than digging in.

----------


## El Guapo

They've cleared the protesters from the Ambassador bridge, but it's still closed. It's rumoured that it will remain closed for a week for a 'safety inspection'.

----------


## El Guapo

It's also rumoured that the Detroit side is still blockaded by American patriots.

----------

